# Swedish: Vem är som gud



## ireney

Hi there! I was asked to translate this and I was told that it means "Who is so good".

Question 1: is this true?
Question 2: it's not a question is it?
QUestion 3: do we know which gender we are talking about? (makes a difference in the translation)

Thanks


----------



## 1234plet

Q1: It means: who is like God.
Q2: It can be a question - just like in English.
Q3: No, we do not.


----------



## ireney

Wow! that was a speedy reply! Thank you 1234plet! 

So, it is unclear whether it is a question or not? How would you translate it if you had to use a different word if it was a question and if it wasn't? (there was no question mark at the end)


----------



## 1234plet

Haha, it was not that hard - as Danish persons we understand a little Swedish and Norwegian. 

Yes, it can both be a question or not. 
If it wasn't a question: Who is like God (Vem är som gud)
If not: Who is like God? (Vem är som gud?)


----------



## robbie_SWE

The only way to make that difference is if you add a question mark. 

_*Vem är som Gud? *_

 robbie


----------



## 1234plet

Yes, it is. It really doesn't make a difference. AND God/Gud is with a big G.


----------



## robbie_SWE

1234plet said:


> Yes, it is. It really doesn't make a difference. AND God/Gud is with a big G.


 
Precis det jag sa! 

 robbie


----------



## ireney

Ah! Thank you for your information 1234 and robbie  I guess I'll have to translate it as a statement and include the translation of it as a question in the notes (of course I'll do it in English so let's hope that person knows the english word "question"  )

P.S. It was copy/pasted (how do you think I put those to dots over "a"? )


----------



## robbie_SWE

You press the button beside "Enter"  (the one with the hat   ) and then you press "a". 

 robbie


----------



## ireney

Nope, doesn't work. I can make two dots appear when I change to Greek ¨ but (I suppose it's because I don't have the right keyboard installed) I just can't make a 'latin' a with two dots balancing on top of it  

(by the way I didn't really get what button you wre referring to (was it the " one or the ; one ?) so I start pressing them all


----------



## robbie_SWE

No, look for this one "^~¨". Or you can go to "symbol" part in Word and copy paste. 

 robbie


----------



## DrWatson

Just a little off-topic, but...

The Greek keyboard layout differs from the one used in Sweden/Finland. We have a ^¨~ button next to Enter, Greek has ¨´^ button next to Λ (according to Wikipedia). For more information, check out the Wikipedia article on "Keyboard layout"


----------



## ireney

Aha! Thanks DrWatson now that's clear now 

robin good advice (about using the Word). I will keep it in mind


----------



## Neutrino

Hello!
The name "Michael" means "Vem är som Gud" in the sense
"Den som är som Gud" ("The one who is like God") ...... I think


----------

